# Experience with Tom James custom clothing?



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone had experience getting suits or shirts made through Tom James?

https://www.tomjames.com/US/

Considering getting my first custom suit through them. Reviews/experiences appreciated!


----------



## Guyute82 (Nov 20, 2009)

I can get a MTM suit, shirt and tie for $599. Fabrics seemed nice. Are there other options for a MTM at this price range?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I recommend you consult the search engine. There have been a number of threads addressing the pros and cons of Tom James clothing.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

I am very pleased with the one and only suit that I purchased from them in June of this year. It is very nice, but it was VERY expensive. Perhaps a little too expensive. After I paid half down, it took about 6 weeks to finally get my suit. It fit perfectly, and felt great.

Then, I went to Jos A. Bank, on a day they were having a huge sale. That's when the buyer's remorse set in. I could have gotten 2 of the best suits off the rack at Joseph Banks, plus some accoutriments (sp?) for the price I paid for 1 suit from Tom James. It made me a little uneasy. But, the suit is fantastic, the customer service was top notch, the fabric was great. Just a little hard to swallow the price.


----------



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

I got a 2 pairs of pants from them a few years ago. Too expensive for the money IMO.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bernie Zack said:


> I am very pleased with the one and only suit that I purchased from them in June of this year. It is very nice, but it was VERY expensive. Perhaps a little too expensive. After I paid half down, it took about 6 weeks to finally get my suit. It fit perfectly, and felt great.
> 
> Then, I went to Jos A. Bank, on a day they were having a huge sale. That's when the buyer's remorse set in. I could have gotten 2 of the best suits off the rack at Joseph Banks, plus some accoutriments (sp?) for the price I paid for 1 suit from Tom James. It made me a little uneasy. But, the suit is fantastic, the customer service was top notch, the fabric was great. Just a little hard to swallow the price.


Play your cards right and you can get nearly a whole dang wardrobe from JAB for the price of a decent pair of English shoes! (But I still rather have the shoes.)


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

With just a modest amount of research, you can get a better suit at a lower price. I guess the convenience and novelty of having someone come to your office and measure you and offer swatches is neat, but really, a finer upper-end men's store with say the buyer in that store will be more fruitful. At least the buyer should have experience with different lines, and so presumably will know more about construction, textures, weaves, etc. Look at how they actually put a suit together on a mannequin in a window. I found the price of a made-to-measure shirt was $165 or so 10 years ago, and why I did it I have no idea. For that, I can get a Zegna with these awesome buttons and awesome fabric when it goes half-price at the end-of-season sale and then pay $10 to have the tailor shorten the sleeves.

Now their upper end stuff can compete with many quality lines, but when you get to those prices, Id shop around and get an Oxxford on sale


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't think that you can beat that price.

One of its executives told me that due to the poor economy they had to beef-up TJ's introductory selections. They have been able to get some good cloth buys in bulk. Of course, do not expect the workmanship and cloth of one TJ's $4,000 hand made suits.

Also, the TJ salesman is a big part of the experience. If he has been referred by people that you trust, then use him. If you are calling TJ "cold", ask to speak to the district manager and request his best sales associate since you intend on starting a relationship.

Good luck!


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*Tom James*

I have been dealing with my TJs rep for about 7 years now, and have no complaints. They offer the convenience of coming to you; a perfect fit; and they will adjust their garments for you in the event you should gain/lose weight. They also offer different price points on their clothes, so you don't have to Order the Holland & Sherry cloth if you don't want. While it is true that you can get a better deal at JAB, I would suggest that TJ's offers a better quality material, better tailoring and a wider selection range. TJ is great if you already have the basic navy, charcoal and brown suit and now desire to all some pizazz to your wardrobe. They offer a wide selection of stiped and checked patterns. I would stay away from their tailored shirts and accessories however, they are over priced. All the best.


----------



## sbhcovert (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been a long time customer of Tom James, but after the experience I've with them running for the past 10 months I would not recommend them to anyone. I placed a $6800 order with them in October 2011, and it has still not been fulfilled. I have received bits & pieces, most of which has major quality issues. The only thing that hasn't been a problem is my shirts. The pants all fell apart at the pockets, and had to be repaired after the first 4 weeks. The only jacket to be delivered is falling apart at the arms. The other jackets ordered have never fit properly at any fitting, and were finally sent back for a total re-work at the end of April 2012. I believe the tailor is so embarrassed at the poor quality, that he hasn't communicated since. I wrote a letter to the Founder, CEO, and Head of Retail sales in mid-June 2012, and have not heard back from anyone. Their customer service person reassured me that I would, but to date not a peep. 

My advice, book a trip to Hong Kong. At least you will leave after 3 days with what you purchased; you'll be happy with the quality; and you'll have a great vacation/holiday. Waiting 10+ months for clothes to be custom made is ridiculous! I've been buying custom made clothes since 1976, and this has been the most horrible experience.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Unless it was made clear that it would take this long and that many pieces would be delivered at different times, I would have had to say that I would put a stop to it, return anything and get all of my money. Kinda like eating a meal and they come out, give a good salad, mess up the entree, and expect you to eat some of the veggies which are cooked well, then mess the entree up again. Part of the enjoyment of a meal is the interplay between what is on the plate and your eyes, and textures of say the meat portion and the veggie portion.

An order of that magnitude, I as the salesperson that sold you would wanted to have made sure you are happy. Either I would have seen you from time to time with fill in stuff, or I would see you in 4 years with a big order then, and if you were elated, you would maybe have friends that would place big orders as well.


----------



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

sbhcovert said:


> I've been a long time customer of Tom James, but after the experience I've with them running for the past 10 months I would not recommend them to anyone. I placed a $6800 order with them in October 2011, and it has still not been fulfilled. I have received bits & pieces, most of which has major quality issues. The only thing that hasn't been a problem is my shirts. The pants all fell apart at the pockets, and had to be repaired after the first 4 weeks. The only jacket to be delivered is falling apart at the arms. The other jackets ordered have never fit properly at any fitting, and were finally sent back for a total re-work at the end of April 2012. I believe the tailor is so embarrassed at the poor quality, that he hasn't communicated since. I wrote a letter to the Founder, CEO, and Head of Retail sales in mid-June 2012, and have not heard back from anyone. Their customer service person reassured me that I would, but to date not a peep.
> 
> My advice, book a trip to Hong Kong. At least you will leave after 3 days with what you purchased; you'll be happy with the quality; and you'll have a great vacation/holiday. Waiting 10+ months for clothes to be custom made is ridiculous! I've been buying custom made clothes since 1976, and this has been the most horrible experience.


I don't mean to start a war here, but I have gotta say it; the post count of 1 and the sheer magnitude of the problems described have me wondering if this post is less than truthful. All businesses have errors, but if they've been in business for any length of time, those errors typically aren't as apocalyptic as the ones described by sbhcovert.


----------



## redvet65 (Jul 29, 2021)

sbhcovet is not alone with poor service. I also placed an order in the +$5,000 range nearly 3 months ago and all I have to show for the order is 3 shirts. The shirts are OK but the rest has been very poor service. 

6 weeks ago there was a fitting for the pants and coats (3 each) and since just lots of delay but no service. 

Today I called my sales person Jonathan who had not called me for an update for a week and a half (where he promised prompt resolution) and basically said produce or refund. There is no excuse for taking these 6 weeks to finish the fitting.


----------

